# union lingo



## regieleeroth

Studying for your test is a little more important than knowing what these terms mean. :no:


----------



## duff7830

Past the test a long time ago my friend waiting to hear back from my interview on oct 16th


----------



## sparks134

There are a ton of rats on here that can explain, RIGHT RATS!!! YOUR ON RATS! GO!


----------



## regieleeroth

duff7830 said:


> Past the test a long time ago my friend waiting to hear back from my interview on oct 16th


Congratulations. And good luck.


----------



## PhatElvis

Don't worry about that stuff just yet, if they let you in the country club, they will indoctrinate....er I mean educate you on what all of those words mean.


----------



## pjmurph2002

duff7830 said:


> trying to join the union but im a little confused on union lingo. what exactly is a salt, scab, rat etc etc........here these terms thrown around all the time and have an idea of what they mean but not 100% sure thanks


Cogratulations on passing your test. 

With regards to all the terminology you referenced, don't pay to much attention to it. Think for yourself and make your mind up about people yourself. You will read the opinions of many people on this site (pro union and anti union). My advice would be to look past the bickering and do what is best for you and your family. Don't make any rash decisions based upon what someone on this site might say. There are some knowledgable people here, but there are also a few that come here just to "stir the pot". Take what you read and confirm the facts for yourself.

It is a great trade, welcome.


----------



## miller_elex

PhatElvis said:


> Don't worry about that stuff just yet, if they let you in the country club, they will indoctrinate....er I mean educate you on what all of those words mean.


At first P.Elvis, I thought you were keeping it real, telling it like it really is, and you were.

Lately you haven't offered any of your real insights into the industry, or offered up a solution. Your posts have been some sh1t regurgitated from a teabag rally, which took my opinion of you from 90% real-deal - 10% hot air, to about 40% - 60%.

This is a great place to anonymously get the bad mojo off your chest, and no one else has to see us for the whiny babies we really are... but it could also be a place where consensus is built by intelligent people who want to see better solutions applied in the industry.

Knowing mankind for what it is, I know doubt bet that the opportunity will be squandered, and this forum will continue to be a place where we come call each other names and cry like babies, just to make ourselves feel better in the real world. Ha hah!


----------



## bward76

sparks134 said:


> There are a ton of rats on here that can explain, RIGHT RATS!!! YOUR ON RATS! GO!


I don't know why but man that cracked me up.


----------



## PhatElvis

I guess I just gave up and realized that the other side of the fence wont really get it until they have tried their hand at contracting. There is only so many times you can be accused with the glib one liners and out right lies and and in some cases just ignorance and you start to feel like you are talking to a wall.

Unlike most contractors I do everything I can to help anyone that works for me and wants to branch out and give it a try as a real EC, because its the only way I can see for us to meet in the middle and actually talk about real issues without all the propaganda and miss information that is between us now.

After I while I just feel like I am crying wolf, when we really are losing market share and we really are getting our collective union asses handed to us on bid day, and there really is a wolf.

How many times do you have to hear your colleges called rats, scabs and such by the same guys who play country club with their own shrinking membership, and not just say screw them? As far as I can tell most union men don't believe me, don't care, or don't want to know what is happening to our market, as long as they get a cut of what they are being told they deserve.

I'm a bit burnt out.


----------



## sparks134

bward76 said:


> I don't know why but man that cracked me up.


I already put out some CHEESE and set up the RAT trap!!! Maybe more CHEESE???!!!


----------



## wildleg

go to the online urban dictionary - it has fairly good definitions for most of those terms


----------



## RUSSIAN

A rat is a non-union contractor that works on a union job off hours to avoid the backlash from the union trades. This is seen as sneaky and rat like. It's not supposed to be a term used about the workers, but has become that way.
A scab is someone who crosses a picket line to work.
A Salt is a union member working for a nonunion shop with the intent to educate wiremen on the benefits of membership, salting is done with the approval of the hall


----------



## robnj772

RUSSIAN said:


> A rat is a non-union contractor that works on a union job off hours to avoid the backlash from the union trades. This is seen as sneaky and rat like. It's not supposed to be a term used about the workers, but has become that way.
> A scab is someone who crosses a picket line to work.
> A Salt is a union member working for a nonunion shop with the intent to educate wiremen on the benefits of membership, salting is done with the approval of the hall


Its funny you guys aren't even ORGANIZED as the what the term rat means.

A rat is a non union worker.

You threw the other part in there yourself.


----------



## bward76

Here we go again. READY.........READY...........GET IT ON!!!


----------



## user5941

Rat is a term used to discribe non union workers and contractors as in Rat shop,working rat,rat contractor or just simply rats. When a non union worker gets organized it is said that he has had his tail pulled off.If after they are organized they do things that violate the contract it is said that their tail was not completly pulled off.


----------



## rlc3854

rewire said:


> Rat is a term used to discribe non union workers and contractors as in Rat shop,working rat,rat contractor or just simply rats. When a non union worker gets organized it is said that he has had his tail pulled off.If after they are organized they do things that violate the contract it is said that their tail was not completly pulled off.


What is it called when a union trained apprentice/union JW violates the contract?


----------



## sparks134

rlc3854 said:


> What is it called when a union trained apprentice/union JW violates the contract?


 A union guy!!!


----------



## JayH

rlc3854 said:


> What is it called when a union trained apprentice/union JW violates the contract?


A violation of the collective bargaining agreement he/she is a party to.

Basically a breach of contract.


----------



## e57

duff7830 said:


> trying to join the union but im a little confused on union lingo. what exactly is a salt, scab, rat etc etc........here these terms thrown around all the time and have an idea of what they mean but not 100% sure thanks


You're kidding? Not trying hump a goat here right? 

For the sake of auguement that you live in the type of cave Luke Skywalker did....

Rat... Among unions, "rat" is a term for non-union employers or breakers of union contracts, and this is why unions use inflatable rats. [1] (See these last two links... :whistling2

Scab...

Salt... Basically a friggin spy intent on manipulating and poisoning whatever pole he pisses on - and should be sat in a comfy chair and berated until he cries and pees himself..... It wont take long...


----------



## rlc3854

sparks134 said:


> A union guy!!!


So they have started to grow a tail but not quit there, even if thier working rat but lying about salting.



JayH said:


> A violation of the collective bargaining agreement he/she is a party to.
> 
> Basically a breach of contract.


Huh:blink: I thought you might be a little smarter than your avatar:no:


----------



## JayH

rlc3854 said:


> Huh:blink: I thought you might be a little smarter than your avatar:no:


You asked the question:

What is it called when a union trained apprentice/union JW violates the contract?

I explained it.

I'm slightly smarter than my avatar, but his scale is higher than mine.


----------



## e57

rlc3854 said:


> What is it called when a union trained apprentice/union JW violates the contract?


OK then.... What whats the punch line?


----------



## miller_elex

robnj772 said:


> Its funny you guys aren't even ORGANIZED as the what the term rat means.
> 
> A rat is a non union worker.


A rat is a non-union contractor, especially a former GF of a union contractor.

Electricians are not rats. You should know that being as you were a member of the IBEW before, or was that Magnettica, WTF there are too many people from NJ on this forum.


----------



## Southeast Power

e57 said:


> You're kidding? Not trying hump a goat here right?
> 
> For the sake of auguement that you live in the type of cave Luke Skywalker did....
> 
> Rat... Among unions, "rat" is a term for non-union employers or breakers of union contracts, and this is why unions use inflatable rats. [1] (See these last two links... :whistling2
> 
> Scab...
> 
> Salt... Basically a friggin spy intent on manipulating and poisoning whatever pole he pisses on - and should be sat in a comfy chair and berated until he cries and pees himself..... It wont take long...


That is not what salting is. That's what you were told it is.

Who is the salt of the Earth??:thumbsup:
oops, I forgot you are an Atheist, you will find out the hard way.......:whistling2:


----------



## Thomps

jrannis said:


> That is not what salting is. That's what you were told it is.
> 
> Who is the salt of the Earth??:thumbsup:
> oops, I forgot you are an Atheist, you will find out the hard way.......:whistling2:




Jrannis - Have you ever salted? Or more to the point, have you seen the result of salting on a company? 

I am interested to hear what think salting is. 

I have seen the effect it has had on a shop and the way it was carried out.


----------



## user5941

rlc3854 said:


> What is it called when a union trained apprentice/union JW violates the contract?


 It is said he is trying to grow a tail


----------



## user5941

Thomps said:


> Jrannis - Have you ever salted? Or more to the point, have you seen the result of salting on a company?
> 
> I am interested to hear what think salting is.
> 
> I have seen the effect it has had on a shop and the way it was carried out.


I salted twice the first shop was small five guys the boss was pretty sharp his foreman knew just a little more than the three guys he ran as a crew.He didn't like me because I was a threat to his position so he dumped all the crap work on me hoping I would quit.The other guys were willing to learn but not given much of a chance the foreman was protecting his position on being the only guy who knew what was what. I showed the guys a few things but that would piss off the foreman even more.He caught me talking to the guys at lunch about the IBEW and I was let go that afternoon an unfair labor practice violation was filed and I recieved three weeks of pay when it was finally settled.
The second shop was larger and had four Salts I was made a foreman along with one of the other salts because the boss saw that we were the ones who knew the most. He gave us 50 cents an hour more on our check I never talked to anyone about the union.
After we had enough cards signed the owner was approached by the BA and he went ballistic well he said he would fire anyone who signed so the BA had everyone who signed walk. I did not sign a card so I stayed with the few guys who didn't. at first the boss was really happy we stayed but wiyhin two days he was asking me to turn in anyone I heard talking union so he could can them.He would threaten the guys with closeing the shop if they went union. They set a picket at his jobsite and all the other union trades would not cross they had to open another gate. The boss told one guy to accuse the picketers of throwing a rock at his truck the guy didn't want to do it so the boss told me to give him the crap job until he came around.Well long story short after several labor violations tossed back and forth I came out as a union member he realized I knew the truth so he could not lie about what was said he finally signed and all labor charges dropped.


----------



## PhatElvis

I think Rewire is salting now.


----------



## user5941

PhatElvis said:


> I think Rewire is salting now.


 Salt adds flovor:laughing:


----------



## oldman

ya think?

i still love the fact that rewire ran his company non-union 'to get his feet under him' and now runs around like Joe Union...

just be honest man....it's not that hard...


----------



## rlc3854

I just wanted to see what the different area locals called one of thier own for working non-union. During these hard times I'm sure that there are many brothers breaking ranks with the MOU to provide for thier families. I'm also sure that they will return to thier locals when times get better and hopefully will be a little humble in thier rants about the other side.

Now about the term "WORM":jester:


----------



## user5941

oldman said:


> ya think?
> 
> i still love the fact that rewire ran his company non-union 'to get his feet under him' and now runs around like Joe Union...
> 
> just be honest man....it's not that hard...


 Sorry Oldman I am not one of the Union haters.The Union did right by me as a worker and as a contractor. I sat down with the BA and explained what was going on he understood and that is why today I am a signatory residential contractor. You want truth well you can't handle the truth.


----------



## retired 7373

PhatElvis said:


> I guess I just gave up and realized that the other side of the fence wont really get it until they have tried their hand at contracting. There is only so many times you can be accused with the glib one liners and out right lies and and in some cases just ignorance and you start to feel like you are talking to a wall.
> 
> Unlike most contractors I do everything I can to help anyone that works for me and wants to branch out and give it a try as a real EC, because its the only way I can see for us to meet in the middle and actually talk about real issues without all the propaganda and miss information that is between us now.
> 
> After I while I just feel like I am crying wolf, when we really are losing market share and we really are getting our collective union asses handed to us on bid day, and there really is a wolf.
> 
> How many times do you have to hear your colleges called rats, scabs and such by the same guys who play country club with their own shrinking membership, and not just say screw them? As far as I can tell most union men don't believe me, don't care, or don't want to know what is happening to our market, as long as they get a cut of what they are being told they deserve.
> 
> I'm a bit burnt out.


Good speech, Most people dont trust contractors because of past experience


----------



## Thomps

rewire said:


> Salt adds flovor:laughing:


Salting is extortion. 

I've seen 3 or 4 salting drives, and non of them were intended as a means of organizing. 

They were just out to get the contractor to spend money defending against unfair labour practices.


----------



## oldman

rewire said:


> Sorry Oldman I am not one of the Union haters.The Union did right by me as a worker and as a contractor. I sat down with the BA and explained what was going on he understood and that is why today I am a signatory residential contractor. You want truth well you can't handle the truth.


i don't think you would know the truth if it sat on your head...just my opinion...


----------



## retired 7373

rewire said:


> I salted twice the first shop was small five guys the boss was pretty sharp his foreman knew just a little more than the three guys he ran as a crew.He didn't like me because I was a threat to his position so he dumped all the crap work on me hoping I would quit.The other guys were willing to learn but not given much of a chance the foreman was protecting his position on being the only guy who knew what was what. I showed the guys a few things but that would piss off the foreman even more.He caught me talking to the guys at lunch about the IBEW and I was let go that afternoon an unfair labor practice violation was filed and I recieved three weeks of pay when it was finally settled.
> The second shop was larger and had four Salts I was made a foreman along with one of the other salts because the boss saw that we were the ones who knew the most. He gave us 50 cents an hour more on our check I never talked to anyone about the union.
> After we had enough cards signed the owner was approached by the BA and he went ballistic well he said he would fire anyone who signed so the BA had everyone who signed walk. I did not sign a card so I stayed with the few guys who didn't. at first the boss was really happy we stayed but wiyhin two days he was asking me to turn in anyone I heard talking union so he could can them.He would threaten the guys with closeing the shop if they went union. They set a picket at his jobsite and all the other union trades would not cross they had to open another gate. The boss told one guy to accuse the picketers of throwing a rock at his truck the guy didn't want to do it so the boss told me to give him the crap job until he came around.Well long story short after several labor violations tossed back and forth I came out as a union member he realized I knew the truth so he could not lie about what was said he finally signed and all labor charges dropped.


It would be interesting to see the tax forms on this shop while it was still non union and see the forms after the shop was made to go union.
Not talking about this one shop or any shop in particular. I believe most problems shops have is poor management, in which they always blame labor


----------



## oldman

retired 7373 said:


> Good speech, Most people dont trust contractors because of past experience


most contractors have been burned by employees way more...

also, do not let your local union boss's off scott free...recently a local contractor in NJ was getting hung up for payment on a job...he was making payroll, but was falling behind on bennies...his men were willing to work with them (as most had been with him for several years)...the local pulled the men...sent them back to the hall (rather than work with the contractor)....

long and short is - the men went back to the hall, were told it's an 18-24 month wait....

the next day, most of them went back to work for the EC as non-union essentially....

way to go local bosses...


----------



## oldman

retired 7373 said:


> It would be interesting to see the tax forms on this shop while it was still non union and see the forms after the shop was made to go union.
> Not talking about this one shop or any shop in particular. I believe most problems shops have is poor management, in which they always blame labor


difference of perception...when I hire a grown man to do a job that he is supposed to be qualified for....why do i need to baby sit him and give him step by step instructions on how to do his job?

if i give him his head, and all the tools needed to do the job correctly, but he screws up....is that bad management?


----------



## oldman

Thomps said:


> Salting is extortion.
> 
> I've seen 3 or 4 salting drives, and non of them were intended as a means of organizing.
> 
> They were just out to get the contractor to spend money defending against unfair labour practices.


what is the real goal of salting?

there are people trying everyday to get into the IBEW, but they keep getting denied...there are thousands of men sitting on the bench across the country, because of lack of work....

so, why salt? to turn working non-union guys into non-working union men? to close down non-union shops? to force customers who chose to hire non-union shops to now pay more for a union shop?

seriously, what is the goal?


----------



## user5941

Thomps said:


> Salting is extortion.
> 
> I've seen 3 or 4 salting drives, and non of them were intended as a means of organizing.
> 
> They were just out to get the contractor to spend money defending against unfair labour practices.


 did you ever think that the contractor wouldn't have to defend unfair labor practices if he did not commit them in the first place. Thats like saying cops are extorting peoiple by writing speeding tickets


----------



## user5941

oldman said:


> i don't think you would know the truth if it sat on your head...just my opinion...


 well opinions and assholes......


----------



## PhatElvis

The smart goal would be to show the non-union shops why union labor is better; sort of leading by example.

Unfortunately the two contractors I know who signed a one job deal with IBEW, were both put out of business. One had to scale back and go back to home building the other lost everything.

I think market recovery would work much better by recruiting new contractors, not by getting rid of the other guy, but all my ideas just seem to be capitalist babble to some ears.


----------



## oldman

rewire said:


> well opinions and assholes......


i almost feel obligated to retort with "i'm rubber, you're glue...." but that would just be childish...you have fun and go play...

edit to add - just realized i'm having essentially the same conversation with my 3 yr old...i should just put you two in touch...it would be a good conversation...


----------



## oldman

PhatElvis said:


> The smart goal would be to show the non-union shops why union labor is better; sort of leading by example.
> 
> Unfortunately the two contractors I know who signed a one job deal with IBEW, were both put out of business. One had to scale back and go back to home building the other lost everything.
> 
> I think market recovery would work much better by recruiting new contractors, not by getting rid of the other guy, but all my ideas just seem to be capitalist babble to some ears.


one of the largest problems is that the IBEW doesn't give a rats ass about the contractors - other than the favorite sons of the locals....

their attitude is this one goes out of business, another one will take his place and sign my paycheck...doesn't matter...


----------



## Thomps

rewire said:


> did you ever think that the contractor wouldn't have to defend unfair labor practices if he did not commit them in the first place. Thats like saying cops are extorting peoiple by writing speeding tickets


Well, you may have a point if the contractors (in the cases that I am familiar with) had intact commit any labour offences!

You see, the labour relations board isn't a court of law. Facing labour charge, you are guilty until you can prove yourself innocent. The ibew isn't law enforcement and certification applications are not speeding tickets. 

In one case, the employee was hired on a short term contract, to do a job that he ( it was quickly evident) had no intention or ability to do. When he was let go at the end of his contract, he filed for wrongful dismissal, claiming that the employer didn't renew his contract because he knew he was ibew. Now, despite a contract, a signed performance review and the fact that the salt lied on his application, the charges were taken to the labour board and the contractor had to defend. After three days of litigation, the charges were dropped. At the employers expense of course.


----------



## John Valdes

PhatElvis said:


> I think market recovery would work much better by recruiting new contractors, not by getting rid of the other guy, but all my ideas just seem to be capitalist babble to some ears.


 I know a company in Rome GA. They have zero competition. Zero!
Its a small town company with some big customers all over the south. The reason they have no competition is because if any other company comes in their area, they buy that business. You see any business is for sale for the right price, including yours. Thats capitalism at its best. And they purposely get rid of the "other guy". Only the strong survive. Meaning the one with the most money.


----------



## oldman

John, I call BS on the zero competition thing. But even if they did buy the companies, so what? At least they utelize capitalism and the free market. If they can afford to buy out competitors goody for them. 

Beats the tactic of strong arming a company to use your labor, then putting them out of business with said labor. 

While they may have a similar end result, one gives the selling company money for his efforts...the other takes everything from the guy and leaves him worse off.


----------



## PhatElvis

John Valdes said:


> No disrespect, but are you related to George Bush? Either of them?
> 
> ....


I thought political discussions are not allowed in the forums...


----------



## John Valdes

oldman said:


> John, I call BS on the zero competition thing. But even if they did buy the companies, so what? At least they utelize capitalism and the free market. If they can afford to buy out competitors goody for them.
> 
> Beats the tactic of strong arming a company to use your labor, then putting them out of business with said labor.
> 
> While they may have a similar end result, one gives the selling company money for his efforts...the other takes everything from the guy and leaves him worse off.


Yes, they buy the competitors and sell the equipment and building. I was a manager for their sister company and had the inside scoop. We sometimes purchased the equipment. They do not have any competition in there immediate area. Now of course there are similar businesses in the south, but only a couple. It is not your everyday business. I really do not want to say what they do, as they would be recognized, I am certain.



PhatElvis said:


> I thought political discussions are not allowed in the forums...


You are correct. I will edit the post immediately.


----------



## PhatElvis

I was just being a smartass...


----------



## user5941

Thomps said:


> Well, you may have a point if the contractors (in the cases that I am familiar with) had intact commit any labour offences!
> 
> You see, the labour relations board isn't a court of law. Facing labour charge, you are guilty until you can prove yourself innocent. The ibew isn't law enforcement and certification applications are not speeding tickets.
> 
> In one case, the employee was hired on a short term contract, to do a job that he ( it was quickly evident) had no intention or ability to do. When he was let go at the end of his contract, he filed for wrongful dismissal, claiming that the employer didn't renew his contract because he knew he was ibew. Now, despite a contract, a signed performance review and the fact that the salt lied on his application, the charges were taken to the labour board and the contractor had to defend. After three days of litigation, the charges were dropped. At the employers expense of course.


 was this in Cananda or the US?


----------



## regieleeroth

PhatElvis said:


> The smart goal would be to show the non-union shops why union labor is better; sort of leading by example.


A-freakin'-men.


----------



## user5941

oldman said:


> i almost feel obligated to retort with "i'm rubber, you're glue...." but that would just be childish...you have fun and go play...
> 
> edit to add - just realized i'm having essentially the same conversation with my 3 yr old...i should just put you two in touch...it would be a good conversation...


 I am just posting this to tell you that I am above posting this.:thumbup:


----------



## user5941

Why are non union people always experts on the unions but the guys who are actually in the union no nothing about the unions?


----------



## Thomps

rewire said:


> was this in Cananda or the US?


Canada.


----------



## user5941

Thomps said:


> Canada.


 The contract thing confused me I have never heard of a unfair labor practice being filed in this situation.


----------



## Thomps

rewire said:


> The contract thing confused me I have never heard of a unfair labor practice being filed in this situation.



I am not sure what you are asking. 

How can I help to clear it up for you?


----------



## e57

oldman said:


> what is the real goal of salting?
> 
> there are people trying everyday to get into the IBEW, but they keep getting denied...there are thousands of men sitting on the bench across the country, because of lack of work....
> 
> so, why salt? to turn working non-union guys into non-working union men? to close down non-union shops? to force customers who chose to hire non-union shops to now pay more for a union shop?
> 
> seriously, what is the goal?


Good post - good questions - there are a number of answers, and most of them no one is willing to admit....



rewire said:


> did you ever think that the contractor wouldn't have to defend unfair labor practices if he did not commit them in the first place. Thats like saying cops are extorting peoiple by writing speeding tickets


Now there salty dog - what did your controllers ask you to do when they sent you out for the job? You were out there to spy - Yes? Taken into the confidence of the boss there by you playing to sensibilities - yes? Given a situation by another salt - you acted as if you were on his side? That in itself is a manipulation - while not patenly illegal - is not genuine in the slightest - and collectively between yourself and the other salt is an act of entrapment... You were there for a purpose - the other guy was there for a purpose... He was there to create data for a complaint - you were there to collect it.



rewire said:


> Why are non union people always experts on the unions but the guys who are actually in the union no nothing about the unions?


In that comment - I'll say most guys are not in the vindictive, underbelly of the beast, and some would not be able to stomack it if they were. Some - apparently like yourself, were taken in to portions of the inner sanctum and like the dark side of the animal nature. Some of us non-union guys see the dark side a few times through our careers and find it disgusting. If more people in the union were invited into the darker reaches of the IBEW they might re-think what they are involved in. JMSO I wouldn't be able to look myself in the mirror if I did something like that...


----------



## brian john

What's the difference between a union electrician and an aspirin?

Aspirins work.

Just threw that in here as work is not a union word.:blink:

For those of you that take yourself too serious, this is a bit of humor.


----------



## LGLS

Thomps said:


> Salting is extortion.
> 
> I've seen 3 or 4 salting drives, and non of them were intended as a means of organizing.
> 
> *So you say.*
> 
> They were just out to get the contractor to spend money defending against unfair labour practices.


*None of which occured... right? :no:*


----------



## LGLS

retired 7373 said:


> It would be interesting to see the tax forms on this shop while it was still non union and see the forms after the shop was made to go union.
> Not talking about this one shop or any shop in particular. I believe most problems shops have is poor management, in which they always blame labor


I believe you are correct. One problem is good businessmen generally know nothing about construction, it's management or labor... and darn good electricians who become contractors are usually equally inept at running a business.


----------



## LGLS

oldman said:


> one of the largest problems is that the IBEW doesn't give a rats ass about the contractors - other than the favorite sons of the locals....
> 
> *Sure they do. W/O the contractors there is no IBEW.*
> 
> *Of course, there are SOME contractors who despise the IBEW because the IBEW will not make special exceptions for them, or let them get away with violating the contract, or have 1000 apprentices and 4 journeymen, you know... won't suck c*^k. *
> 
> their attitude is this one goes out of business, another one will take his place and sign my paycheck...doesn't matter...


*Yep - plenty of contractors go under, union or not, that typically deserve to. But the WORK will always be there with or without you.*

*Sorry Oldman - you just can't have 100% control. Boo fkn hoo. *


----------



## LGLS

user5941 said:


> Why are non union people always experts on the unions but the guys who are actually in the union no nothing about the unions?


*FINALLY!!! Someone said it!*

*A LOT of what nonunion workers "know" about unions was told to them by their nonunion boss!*

*I salted a shop whose owner (suspecting an organizing drive, with a picket outside) told the crew that IF they joined the IBEW there's 20% unemployment (it was 2% at the time) they would be replaced by union members and they would "sit on the bench for at least 2 years!" *

*He told the crew this job was a placeholder and there was NO PROFIT to be made, one dime of cost overruns would RUIN him - so WE took the crew to see the boss's CIGARETTE BOAT, his House on the Nissequogue River, his OTHER house in the Hamptons, and his OTHER BOAT docked in Belle Terre. *

*He ended up paying me over 20 grand after that unlawful firing LOL! *


----------



## LGLS

brian john said:


> What's the difference between a union electrician and an aspirin?
> 
> Aspirins work.
> 
> Just threw that in here as work is not a union word.:blink:
> 
> For those of you that take yourself too serious, this is a bit of humor.


LOL! I heard a different version, involves a cotton ball...


----------



## oldman

lawn boy, you are beginning to make rewire appear sober...


----------



## Bob Badger

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> *FINALLY!!! Someone said it!*


What was stopping you?



> *A LOT of what nonunion workers "know" about unions was told to them by their nonunion boss!*


Really? and you know that?

Sorry bud just like I find your posts to be highly biased I would also find 'my bosses' view to be highly biased.

My views are my own and result from having to deal with POS salts, double gates, work stoppages, and general harassment.




> *He ended up paying me over 20 grand after that unlawful firing LOL! *


You are such a sponge and proud of it.

Why not just go mug old ladies, you obviously already have no self respect.


----------



## Thomps

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> *None of which occured... right? :no:*


 
so I say, yes. If you chose not believe me, that is your right and I have no problem with that. Please move on to your next issue and stop wasting your and my time.


No, in each of the situations, none of the charges that were laid against the contractor occured. That was why the charges were dropped before being heard by the labour board.
but the organizers involved were just as happy to see the contractors spend a few thousand dollars in lawyers fees.


----------



## Fredman

Bob Badger said:


> What was stopping you?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? and you know that?
> 
> Sorry bud just like I find your posts to be highly biased I would also find 'my bosses' view to be highly biased.
> 
> My views are my own and result from having to deal with POS salts, double gates, work stoppages, and general harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a sponge and proud of it.
> 
> Why not just go mug old ladies, you obviously already have no self respect.


LOL!! 

Get'em Bob! :laughing::thumbup:


----------

